# How much Chicago tax do I charge?



## zadl11 (Mar 21, 2011)

Hi, I'm starting my own t-shirt business here in Chicago and was wondering how much tax do I charge my customers? I plan on selling my t-shirts through my website exclusively and only to U.S. customers. So are the only customers I tax are my Illinois customers with the Illinois tax only? Please let me know. Thank you.


----------



## tcrowder (Apr 27, 2006)

***********

Edited out my response as you asked this same question a week ago and got your answer. Go downtown to the court house and file the forms you need to REQUIRED BY LAW to do business and collect sales taxes!!!!


----------



## ChrisQInt (Jun 8, 2010)

Simple answer is.

If you have a walk in client, charge your state tax.. ie same tax you pay at your local store for a phone, pants, food ect...

If your selling online, and you sell to another state, you don;t have to collect taxes since you do not physically have an office/store in that state.

Though you need to file your revenue for the year and pay your regular income taxes.


----------



## STCommodities (Mar 19, 2010)

What county are you? Cook, DuPage, Will, Kane?


----------



## taricp35 (Dec 10, 2008)

ChrisQInt said:


> Simple answer is.
> 
> If you have a walk in client, charge your state tax.. ie same tax you pay at your local store for a phone, pants, food ect...
> 
> ...


Just to add to this you also have to collect tax if you sell online to a customer in IL. Not just for walk-ins.


----------



## abboot (Mar 13, 2012)

If you have a walk in client, charge your state tax.. ie same tax you pay at your local store for a phone, pants, food ect.


----------

